# Buttikoferi diet?



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

If u had a good sized buttikoferi cichlid and u had feeder goldfish or guppys or what ever would they eat it like an oscar or would they just kill it? Thx just out of curiosity


----------



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

Any1?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The reason no one wants to answer is because it sounds like you simply want to watch the big fish kill/eat the little fish. This is contrary to the normal attitude of most fish keepers. If that is not the intent of your question, then the following answer should suffice.

If you mean _Tilapia buttikoferi_, they are not piscivores, but omnivores. They will eat smaller fish, but also need a certain amount of greens in their diet. They may also kill feeders without eating them, depending on their size. Personally, I would not give them feeder fish, but a good quality pellet food with balanced nutrition.


----------



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

Uh no I didn't realize it sounded like that me and my brother were having a debate on weather it would sorry for making u upset


----------



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

And I also stated "simply out of curiosity" so no that was not my intent


----------

